# INxx



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Help me determine whether I'm a F/T and P/J. I did as much research as time allows but to no good. I hate the questionnaires and let's be serious, is anybody even reading the answers? Give me any (preferably short and clear) questions that would help you decide. Please no more cognitive function tests, I always get dominant Ti, auxiliary Ne ~ INTP but the tests can be so easily manipulated it's ridiculous.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Please, not all at once.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I hate the questionnaires and let's be serious, is anybody even reading the answers?


Nobody will read the answers if you don't give any answers.

Do the questionnaire and I might ask follow-up questions. There's no point in me asking questions if you aren't willing to put a bit of effort in by starting this thread off right.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Dalton said:


> Nobody will read the answers if you don't give any answers.
> 
> Do the questionnaire and I might ask follow-up questions. There's no point in me asking questions if you aren't willing to put a bit of effort in by starting this thread off right.


1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Every aspect of it. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

That's a very broad question. To answer it briefly I'll give an example. There is this 100 years old man on his death bed. He asks everyone not to grieve for he has lived a wonderful life - he has witnessed the growth of human kind through so many events and inventions. This is my worst case scenario - live as much as I can in order to look into the future as much as I can. In the best case scenario I would have been the inventor.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

I'm not very enthusiastic by nature and I can't recall a time when I felt particularly fine but I feel best when I think about stuff I'm interested in (philosophy,some science and art branches). This feeling is equal in intensity with the aftermath of creating something or with falling in love.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

I used to feel inferior because of my peculiarities and lack of social skills. Now I feel inferior when I see people actually changing the world through their superior intelligence while I stay here trying to figure myself out.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Most of my decisions don't involve others so I just think about it in terms of what would make more sense and would provide the best outcome.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

I always emphasize the "why" and the "how". Whenever I make a project I go as in depth as possible and analyze everything I'm order to make a conclusion. Of course I like to control the outcome, what would the point be otherwise?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?

I have a lot of fun inside my head. Compared to that, everything that I can experience in reality just loses its color. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

I have to filter everything through my own reasoning first. When I understand it enough I make a simplified version of it. And then it's sealed in my mind forever. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I am chaos.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I try to make sense of it first but if I fail to understand it I look for verified information on the subject. If I can find enough data to support it then I give it another try to see if it makes sense to me. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

The latter. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Both. I prefer group discussions in most cases because I can listen or pretend to listen. I like one on one interactions with very few people.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

Actions speak more than words . I don't take risks that are stupid although I don't play it too safe either.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

It depends. I don't personally know anybody that's more interesting than my favorite show so I might as well stay home. But I might go out and just download the show for later.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

Like Luna Lovegood.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

Too much stuff. Dishonesty and ignorance being top 2.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

The universe (astrophysics in general) , neuroscience , psychology , philosophy , favorite books/tv shows/movies 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Idk. Friends and social life maybe?

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

Everybody perceives me differently and in a ridiculously untrue manner. Some say I'm arrogant some say I'm too humble. Some believe I'm weird some think I'm just "shy". Most think I'm intelligent, lazy , aloof , kinda weird and sometimes funny. People tend to think I'm always lying for some reason - must be my glorious facial expression. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Reading, surfing the internet, watching my favorite shows. If I would have lived in a somewhat more developed country I would make it the law to experience something new each day.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

How would you react if one of your friends was upset about something and came to you for help?

Describe your thought process when you're stressed (in as much detail as possible).

How would you react if you were at work (or if you haven't got/had a job, just on the street) and an aggressive, angry customer/person came up to you and started to rant and complain?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> There is this 100 years old man on his death bed. He asks everyone not to grieve for he has lived a wonderful life - he has witnessed the growth of human kind through so many events and inventions. This is my worst case scenario - live as much as I can in order to look into the future as much as I can. In the best case scenario I would have been the inventor.


So you'd rather do something creative and interesting than live long and observe. I think there's a bit of Ne hidden here -- you want to experience variety. You want to be intrigued.



> I'm not very enthusiastic by nature and I can't recall a time when I felt particularly fine but I feel best when I think about stuff I'm interested in (philosophy,some science and art branches). This feeling is equal in intensity with the aftermath of creating something or with falling in love.


This definitely indicates intuitive.



> I used to feel inferior because of my peculiarities and lack of social skills. Now I feel inferior when I see people actually changing the world through their superior intelligence while I stay here trying to figure myself out.


Depending on what you mean by this, it could show you as 



> Most of my decisions don't involve others so I just think about it in terms of what would make more sense and would provide the best outcome.


looooogic



> I always emphasize the "why" and the "how". Whenever I make a project I go as in depth as possible and analyze everything I'm order to make a conclusion. Of course I like to control the outcome, what would the point be otherwise?


I don't know whether this is Te, or just common sense. :laughing:



> I have a lot of fun inside my head. Compared to that, everything that I can experience in reality just loses its color.


I'm figuring Ne user, or Ni dominant.



> I have to filter everything through *my own reasoning* first. When I understand it enough I make a simplified version of it. And then it's sealed in my mind forever.


The bolded might be showing Ti in action. It works by one's internal logic, where Te works by external logic.



> I am chaos.


It's one thing to be disorganized and messy, but _chaos_... Ne or Se, and you're too in-your-head to be an Se user.



> I try to make sense of it first but if I fail to understand it I look for verified information on the subject. If I can find enough data to support it then I give it another try to see if it makes sense to me.


Meh, I don't think the question was very good to start. It seems like most people would first see if it made sense, whether that means "seems logical", "feels right", or anything else.



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> 
> The latter.


You're not a Fe dom or secondary.



> Actions speak more than words . I don't take risks that are stupid although I don't play it too safe either.


Can you give an example of actions speaking, or risks that you've taken?



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> 
> Like Luna Lovegood.


Sorry, not a Harry Potter fan. All I know is that she's cute.



> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> Too much stuff. Dishonesty and *ignorance* being top 2.


Enneagram type 5 alarm! weeoooweeoooweeoooweeoooweeeoooo!!!!!



> The universe (astrophysics in general) , neuroscience , psychology , philosophy , favorite books/tv shows/movies


Can you pinpoint what particularly interests you about studying these?



> Idk. Friends and social life maybe?


Just FTW, man. *blazes a joint*



> Everybody perceives me differently and in a ridiculously untrue manner. Some say I'm arrogant some say I'm too humble. Some believe I'm weird some think I'm just "shy". Most think I'm intelligent, lazy , aloof , kinda weird and sometimes funny. People tend to think I'm always lying for some reason - must be my glorious facial expression.


You're describing an INTP. Seriously, that face...



> Reading, surfing the internet, watching my favorite shows. If I would have lived in a somewhat more developed country I would *make it the law to experience something new each day.*


Pe, whoa.
All I've seen points toward *I**N**T**P*, plus a likely Enneagram 5.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

laurie17 said:


> How would you react if one of your friends was upset about something and came to you for help?
> 
> Describe your thought process when you're stressed (in as much detail as possible).
> 
> How would you react if you were at work (or if you haven't got/had a job, just on the street) and an aggressive, angry customer/person came up to you and started to rant and complain?


It depends. If it's about something they can easily do themselves I'm not going to help. If I truly care about that person I am going to help if it's something they can't do themselves . It also depends on whether the said "friend" is a lying cheating bastard that won't ever return the favour. If the problem really intrigues me however I'm might help even the lying cheating bastard to figure it out just for the fun of it.

What do you mean by "thought process when stressed"? I still have the same thought process as whenever, I'm just stressed and a bunch of hormones induce a fight or flight mode which doesn't interfere much with how I think. I try to calm my body first because you can't think quite as clearly with a throbbing heart in your chest and a feeling of impending doom.

I would probably just walk right past him. If that person keeps following me I'd probably give him a prescription for Seroquel, a pat on the back and , just to be extra nice , I'd recommend a good psychiatrist too.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

"I don't know whether this is Te, or just common sense. "

I myself have been asking this question for quite a long time.

"Can you give an example of actions speaking, or risks that you've taken?"

"You want to know how two chemicals interact, do you ask them? No, they're going to lie through their lying little chemical teeth. Throw them in a beaker and apply heat." People lie. Your perception lies. Words often lie. Most people talk without thinking anyway. Actions , on the other hand , are thoughts that were important enough to be pursued. They don't expect to be introduced to the world, they speak for themselves. 

The risks that I've taken so far are insignificant. 

"Can you pinpoint what particularly interests you about studying these?"

Finding answers for my questions. Plus I believe that the human brain is extraordinary. I mean, the savant syndrome alone should be enough to convince anybody of that.

"Just FTW, man. *blazes a joint*"

pass the joint

"You're describing an INTP. Seriously, that face..."

I've no idea what kind of "face" they're supposed to have but people often think I'm angry, bored or sad when I think I'm neutral.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> It depends. If it's about something they can easily do themselves I'm not going to help. If I truly care about that person I am going to help if it's something they can't do themselves . It also depends on whether the said "friend" is a lying cheating bastard that won't ever return the favour. If the problem really intrigues me however I'm might help even the lying cheating bastard to figure it out just for the fun of it.





maythefouthbewithyou said:


> "You want to know how two chemicals interact, do you ask them? No, they're going to lie through their lying little chemical teeth. Throw them in a beaker and apply heat." People lie. Your perception lies. Words often lie. Most people talk without thinking anyway. Actions , on the other hand , are thoughts that were important enough to be pursued. They don't expect to be introduced to the world, they speak for themselves.


This makes me reconsider INTP. I see a bit of Fi/Te bite in here. (I see a bit of "fite" in you. *badum-tsss*)

Empiricism or Rationalism, and why?



> I've no idea what kind of "face" they're supposed to have but people often think I'm angry, bored or sad when I think I'm neutral.


Haha I guess the "face" could apply to any NT, though... I just think that INTPs are harder to read of all the NTs, but perhaps it's my own problem, because I'm the INTP's functional opposite (Tx/Nx).

Any of those things in the quote to which I replied "you're describing an INTP" can apply to other NTs, except "lazy". I think that we NTJs might see ourselves as lazy (esp. if we're unusually self-critical), but other people are much less likely to describe us as such.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Dalton said:


> This makes me reconsider INTP. I see a bit of Fi/Te bite in here. (I see a bit of "fite" in you. *badum-tsss*)
> 
> Empiricism or Rationalism, and why?
> 
> ...


Well, rationalism but there couldn't be any rationalism in the first place without the development of the senses. Let's say a baby is born without all senses - deaf, mute, blind and paralyzed. Technically this human being is still capable of thought but his thoughts will barely distinguish themselves from those of hominid species such as chimps. A certain involvement of the senses is needed in order
to develop deeper rational thoughts. But ultimately rationalism in my books is much superior to empiricism. Think of empiricism as figuring out your place in the universe and rationalism as understanding why the universe exists in the first place.

I think of myself as lazy because I'm a master of procrastination. 
Mom calls me lazy because my room is always messy. I can clean the mess in under 10 minutes but it just doesn't bother me that much that's why I don't do it. 
My classmates/professors always call me capable but lazy because I could be the best student in my year but I don't make any effort whatsoever. That's because I don't care. Give me a clear goal and a reward like "solve this problem and you get a million dollars" or "find out the meaning of this *insert interesting stuff here* and get the satisfaction of knowing awesome stuff" and I'm going to be the most determined hard working person ever. I just don't have this feeling of duty I guess that most people have like " I _have_ to study *insert subject I don't care about* or else my GPA is not going to be good enough".


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> But ultimately rationalism in my books is much superior to empiricism. Think of empiricism as figuring out your place in the universe and rationalism as understanding why the universe exists in the first place.


I think that Ti and Te are tied to rationalism and empiricism respectively.



> My classmates/professors always call me capable but lazy because I could be the best student in my year but I don't make any effort whatsoever. That's because I don't care. Give me a clear goal and a reward like "solve this problem and you get a million dollars" or "find out the meaning of this *insert interesting stuff here* and get the satisfaction of knowing awesome stuff" and I'm going to be the most determined hard working person ever. I just don't have this feeling of duty I guess that most people have like " I _have_ to study *insert subject I don't care about* or else my GPA is not going to be good enough".


I usually start a semester with the determination to achieve a better GPA, but the motivation doesn't really stick on me. There isn't a clear cause and effect between GPA and "success", merely a correlation. 

Anyway, I feel like there are surface similarities between you and I, but that I haven't really dug into your personality quite enough. So, please tell me about something that would make you angry, and discuss an issue about which you are passionate.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Dalton said:


> I think that Ti and Te are tied to rationalism and empiricism respectively.
> 
> 
> I usually start a semester with the determination to achieve a better GPA, but the motivation doesn't really stick on me. There isn't a clear cause and effect between GPA and "success", merely a correlation.
> ...


University makes me angry because here where I live it just means that you have to robotically memorize tens of thousands of pages and then , just as robotically, recall the previously studied information. No intelligence , inventiveness or creativity needed. Just a supercharged hippocampus and a need to obey direct orders.

Most people make me angry because I can't even begin to comprehend how could any human beings just sit and talk about other people, football and "last time I got drunk..." stories for hours and hours and hours... I get bored after 5 minutes of listening to that drivel. 

This type of conversation makes me angry : (simplified version) 
someone: she has hypothyroidism
me:does she take the prescribed l-thyroxine? She doesn't show any obvious physical signs yet. Just look at how tiny she is.
someone: duh,she has _hypo_thyroidism, she's supposed to be skinny. it's hypo - meaning less. So she's less fat. 
me: in hypothyroidism there is not enough thyroid hormones so the metabolism goes way down,therefore you gain weight. the opposite happens in hyperthyroidism. Are you sure she doesn't have the latter?
someone: no,you're wrong. you know nothing.
me: search it on google then.
someone: google lies
me: so I lie, our physiology textbook lies and google lies?
someone: yes.
20 other people to me: "someone" is right,you shouldn't mess with her like that.
me: *facepalm* *terminating all human connection for eternity* 

People say I look in a certain "way" at them - either ironic or sarcastic or just plain weird. I mean, this is just how my face behaves in your presence, I'm not doing anything on a conscious level.

People who are not genuine make me angry. People who pretend to be nice bother me. So do very "normal" people that can't accept any idea that somewhat exceeds their comfort zone. I hate it when people talk about/judge stuff on a whim, without any prior analysis. I hate it when people say "he's nice,helpful and sweet but I just don't like him,has this vibe about him" or "let's go here and not there,I just have this feeling about it" - like yeah,great work you fucking Oracle. 

Having to act like an INFJ/INFP around the people at university in order to fit in (at least a little bit) makes me angry.

Most of all, not being smart enough makes me angry.

That's it for now. Most of these though don't make me super angry, just irritated/annoyed.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Dalton said:


> discuss an issue about which you are passionate.


Maybe you can give me a topic and I could go on from there? I can only think about finals right now. And a good delta wave sleep.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> Help me determine whether I'm a F/T and P/J. I did as much research as time allows but to no good. I hate the questionnaires and let's be serious, is anybody even reading the answers? Give me any (preferably short and clear) questions that would help you decide. Please no more cognitive function tests, I always get dominant Ti, auxiliary Ne ~ INTP but the tests can be so easily manipulated it's ridiculous.


your avatar tells me you're an INTP


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> your avatar tells me you're an INTP


My avatar speaks words of wizdom.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> My avatar speaks words of wizdom.


no

it speak words of wizdumb, buckethead


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> no
> 
> it speak words of wizdumb, buckethead


I pity you troll. Do not polute my threads with your acne-filled presence.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> I pity you troll. Do not polute my threads with your acne-filled presence.


you're right, buckethead, you don't need any help "polluting" your threads


_
Pity is the most pleasant feeling in those who have not much pride, and have no prospect of great conquests: the easy prey - and that is what every sufferer is - is for them an enchanting thing._

- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> no
> 
> it speak words of wizdumb, buckethead





ae1905 said:


> you're right, buckethead, you don't need any help "polluting" your threads
> 
> 
> _
> ...


You must be a very sad person. Good luck with your life. I don't really wish to continue arguing with a 14 year old. If you will however, I'll take greater measures.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

maythefouthbewithyou said:


> You must be a very sad person. Good luck with your life. I don't really wish to continue arguing with a 14 year old. If you will however, I'll take_ greater measures_.


like what?


----------

